# how do i get audio through 9800 gtx



## eureka

No it is not possible.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PhoShzzle* 
Is it possible to get hdmi audo through the dvi connection 9800 gtx by using dvi to hdmi converter?

There is a 2-pin SPDIF port on the card. Connect this port to your motherboard's SPDIF port (if it has one).


----------



## psalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DuckieHo* 
There is a 2-pin SPDIF port on the card. Connect this port to your motherboard's SPDIF port (if it has one).









That looks promising. Unfortunately my evga 9800gtx didn't come with a 2 pin cable, and those buggers are really hard to find these days.


----------



## dhrandy

Not hard to find at all. Just Google 'Digital CD DVD Audio Cable 2-Pin'.
-Cables To Go 24-Inch 2-Pin SP-DIF Digital CD-ROM Audio Cable
-24in Digital CD/DVD Audio Cable 2-pin
-Assorted other 2 pin shopping.


----------



## psalm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dhrandy* 
Not hard to find at all. Just Google 'Digital CD DVD Audio Cable 2-Pin'.
-Cables To Go 24-Inch 2-Pin SP-DIF Digital CD-ROM Audio Cable
-24in Digital CD/DVD Audio Cable 2-pin
-Assorted other 2 pin shopping.

Thanks for that - I was actually looking at local stores, not online. Ordered one up, hopefully it will do the trick!


----------



## dhrandy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *psalm* 
Thanks for that - I was actually looking at local stores, not online. Ordered one up, hopefully it will do the trick!

Stores are always overpriced anyways. Unless you run across a great deal.


----------



## yamahacem

Hi Sorry for my bad english

but i dont see the 2Pin SPDIF port on my evga 9800Gtx+ can u take a picture of this port.

I thank you


----------



## WarlordOne

Here's a quick pic of mine, XFX 9800GTX+


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

What it looks like on my 280:


----------



## yamahacem

I dont have this Ports my Graphic Card is a EVGA 9800GTX+ here is a Picture


----------



## MADMAX22

EDIT: I just edited your pic to keep it simple.


----------



## yamahacem

OMG i am Blind i thank you so much







)))


----------

